# A Fluval Flora Newbie



## dazza (2 Oct 2011)

Hello Everybody!

Well cutting a long story short, after receiving scratched Flora and then getting a complimentary Ebi, I have 2 tanks.
I'd been deliberating what to do with my Flora whilst waiting for its arrival, ranging from making a habitat for reptile/amphibians to making a nano reef tank, much like the 100L setup I own already.

Other than my reef tank which I've had running for about 8 months now, I have had no experience in aquatics but I  make up for that with enthusiasm.

So far my intentions are to cultivate a neat little planted tank with some livestock.

boxes side by side





No scratches! yay




Polystyrene rockwork removed




On the shelf with lamps from both kits attached. You can see the glass lid with the gaps round the edge here and hole in the middle




I also have a 2nd hand Fluval 205 external filter on its way to me and have purchased a glass drop checker, in line bubble counter and a CO2 diffuser. I'll also be looking at some cheapish lilly pipes as the external is missing its inlet/outlets.

If anyone has experience fixing up a 205 to some lilly pipes, then I'd be glad to hear about it.

The Flora comes with the Fluval CO2 20 kit, which I'm hoping will serve its purposes until I see how successful this little tank becomes, but Ideas on how to upgrade it would be great. A solenoid perhaps?

Any advice at all about anything would be thankfully received


----------



## Packers (2 Oct 2011)

This looks like a great plan.  I'm sure that those with more experience will be along in no time to offer advice.  You'll find lots of nano tank journals and finished scapes on this site to offer you inspiration.

Enjoy!


----------



## dazza (2 Oct 2011)

Thanks Packers, yup I'm already trawling my way through looking at all these amazing tanks.

First thoughts are to have a single large rock, tall plants at the back, reducing down to short growth at the front.
No idea what kind of plants mind you, but there's time yet


----------



## sanj (2 Oct 2011)

It looks like Dennerles Nano design was a winner since all its competitors are copying it very closely. These are nicely styled nanos. Looking forward to see what you do with it.

Perhaps go with two contrasting scapes like a Jungle vs an Iwagumi or even have one scape that is made up by two tanks...


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2011)

looks a nice bit of kit, I'm very tempted to go for one of these too.


----------



## dazza (3 Oct 2011)

Thanks peeps, it is a good little kit but I cant really say how effective the CO2 kit is that comes with it but its probably okay for an introduction to this side of the hobby.

Unfortunately Sanj, I don't think I have the room to run both of these tanks. I had considered squeezing one on a shelf below the one pictured but alas it wont fit  

So its likely that I'll either try and sell the scratched one or keep it in storage at the parents for future projects.

Would be interesting to see if its possible to remove the back panel of glass on both and join them together back to back, but I very much doubt it  would stay watertight.

My first thought was for an iwugumi set up, but I'm so easily distracted and just cant decide.

Can anyone advise what size diameter lilly pipes are best for the hose from the Fluval 205, or if I should replace the pipes altogether? If so, what size tubes do I need?


----------



## dazza (5 Oct 2011)

My fluval 205 has arrived and it seems to fit my eheim 16/22mm tubing perfectly.  
Time to get some lily pipes I think, thing is will the 16mm pipes fit correctly?
I would have thought that the tubing would need to be 1mm smaller than the lily pipes in order to get a snug fit?

Also I think 16mm lily pipes might be slightly overkill for my little nano, 13 or 9mm might be more appropriate, is there a way to step down the size of the hose?

Other question is that would it be prudent to fit a valve on the return hose to the tank, so I can adjust flow?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (5 Oct 2011)

You can adjust flow on the 205 so no need.


----------



## dazza (5 Oct 2011)

Doh, of course its regulated withe the aquastop lever isn't it, silly me.

Just need ideas to downsize the pipe. I've found a 16-12mm connector but is there a way to reduce down to the 9mm lily pipes?


----------



## dazza (5 Oct 2011)

Right I've taken the plunge and ordered the 13mm lily pipes, so I'll get some clear hose and go with the 12mm connector to fit them.

Another quick question

I've 1 bag each of the fluval plant and shrimp stratum, my plan was to mix them up for my substrate. Is this a good idea or is am I better off using something else?


----------



## dazza (11 Oct 2011)

Done a doodle of the aquascape I've been pondering.

I'm going to go for a jungle look I think, using some stones and root as main features against a bank of the fluval substrate.





The planting style would be tall to the rear corner reducing in size toward the front, with ferns and mosses around the root and stones in the midground and a short carpet at the front.

I haven't a clue regarding plant species so helpful hints would be most welcome


----------



## dazza (12 Oct 2011)

Been trawling an auction site and found some pretty compact Co2 regulator valves with solenoids and adapters to fit disposable 15mm canisters as well as standard 22mm canisters.  Most are 240V although a few look like they have non uk 2-pin plugs on them, could I just cut it off and wire a uk plug on?

At around £50 im quite tempted to get this and and flog the fluval kit. They look okay and I'd get a better performing CO2 system.

Opinions?


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Oct 2011)

Hi, what type of bulb does this use?


----------



## dazza (12 Oct 2011)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Hi, what type of bulb does this use?



Its a fluval 11W power compact flourescent lamp, I happen to have 2 of them.
Not sure if it only fits fluval branded bulbs as they are secured into the fitting with 2 philips head screws?


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that - I am very tempted to get one of these myself now, it will have to be mail order though as i can't seem to find anywhere local that stocks them.... shame as I'd like to have a look at one and the filter that comes with it.


----------



## dazza (12 Oct 2011)

They're a neat little tank, most LFS I've seen seem to have either the fluval flora or Ebi, which are identical.

The filter is the Fluval nano aquarium filter which has a mini spray bar and 2 small compartments for filter sponge it can be fitted with an add-on for holding a carbon cartridge.
It's fine for this size tank but i've added the external filter and removed the fake rockwork from the tank to try and increase water volume a bit whilst also. keeping it tidy looking.

Just debating whether to upgrade the CO2 kit though


----------



## dazza (12 Oct 2011)

Another quick noobie question, 
As I'm used to marines, I normally run filter floss with bio pellets or rowa phos and rowa carbon.
What should I be running in my external filter?  What kind of media etc too?


----------



## spyder (12 Oct 2011)

The bulk of your media should be for bio filteration so ceramic rings or equivalent media. You could use sponge / floss for 1st stage mechanical filteration. Active carbon could remove nutrients that would be beneficial hence not often used.


----------



## dazza (12 Oct 2011)

Thanks buddy,

Need to educate myself about how to cycle a planted tank now


----------



## spyder (13 Oct 2011)

dazza said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy,
> 
> Need to educate myself about how to cycle a planted tank now



That's the least of your worries. Considered a myth. The plants will perform biological filteration, it will cycle silenty. Can't recall the thread but Clive gave a fine detailed example.

Just stock sensibly.


----------



## dazza (13 Oct 2011)

Cheers Spyder, I'll need all the help I can get   

Did a little research last night on flora and have come up with a list, working through the layout from back to front based on my doodle above:

Background:
vallisneria americana or Vallisneria nana
limnophila sessiliflora
microsum pteropus
hygrophila difformis

Back/Midground:
heteranthora zosterifolia
ranonculus inunatus

Foreground:
bacopa australis
echinodorus tenellus

Moss for branches:
taxiphyllum barberi (vescularia)


----------



## dazza (14 Oct 2011)

Oooh oooh the postman has been  






13mm lily pipes, Co2 diffuser, drop checker, bubble counter and non return valve.

Also got my 12mm hose and filter media. Just the aquascaping stuff to get now, although it might be next weekend before i get that and the plants

Looks great I think


----------



## L_Plates (14 Oct 2011)

Looking good. I love the glass equipment shame my wallet at the moment wont allow it 

Look forward to further updates.

LP


----------



## dazza (21 Oct 2011)

Pebbles




Sticks


----------



## nayr88 (21 Oct 2011)

Looks the part mate

Your approaching this tank very well, not rushing and Getting exactly what you want  amount of times I've lost patience and settle for sub standard and ended up thinking wishbid started with that or not done this, all a learning curve though 

One thing for sure !! please buy a spring washer that is designed for glassware


----------



## Eboeagles (21 Oct 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Looks the part mate
> 
> Your approaching this tank very well, not rushing and Getting exactly what you want  amount of times I've lost patience and settle for sub standard and ended up thinking wishbid started with that or not done this, all a learning curve though
> 
> One thing for sure !! please buy a spring washer that is designed for glassware



Seconded! 

The slow plan is the best, couldn't stop myself rushing in either...

I would however lose the glass check valve - I had two of those and they just don't do the job, I upgraded to these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280691413741

Definitely not as pretty, but they work and are as cheap as chips! 

So out of interest where did you get your glass lily pipe business from and what sizes? Interested as I have a 20l Dennerle which is similar in size...


----------



## dazza (21 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys, the slow and steady is not really that intentional, I just cant make my mind up what to get or do lol

A spring washer is on the shopping list, as is the better check valve. I must admit the glass one seemed a little ropey. I can just imagine it clacking away too.

The glassware is from aquatic magic via their ebay store, pretty quick delivery and a good price, so no complaints so far.
I bout the 13mm set of lily pipes, I was a bit worried that they might be a touch too big but they look great now they're mounted.

I'm going to have a go aquascaping this weekend, starting with mixing up the fluval shrimp and fluval plant substrate.  Fingers crossed it goes well


----------



## nayr88 (22 Oct 2011)

Ive heard these lillys are a little thinner than say Ada do!aqua ect but what unlike about these is the 2 suction cups, much better than the one on my cal aquas.

Cheers


----------



## dazza (22 Oct 2011)

Obviously you get what you pay for but they're not too bad really, the bubble counter and check valve do seem very thin, like test tubes, but the pipes I think are fairly good quality for what you pay. And as you say the twin suckers are a good idea and stops the hose from twisting them.


----------



## dazza (23 Oct 2011)

Little update,

Today i've been having a go at aquascaping and I think I've got it somewhere close to the sketch I did. happy for now


----------



## dazza (26 Oct 2011)

Just got home from Wrexham and with some fantastic assistance by a chap at TGM I now have some plants.  Time for some dinner before I get stuck in


----------



## dazza (26 Oct 2011)

Okay well the plants are in and will wait a day or two for the tank to settle before I take any photos.

Lets just say I have a whole new respect for the tanks on this forum. The aquascaping was much more difficult than I expected, pretty tough to get some of the plants to stay in the substrate.

Dishevelled is how I'd describe how it looks at the moment  

Some of the plants in (That I can remember the names of) are:
Rotala
Ranunculus
Eleocharis
Hydrocotyle


----------



## dazza (26 Oct 2011)

Well here's a preview then.

I'm hoping the plants at the midground and back will sort themselves out as they grow.
The little ones at the front keep floating off, they're a right bugger to keep down.


----------



## dazza (27 Oct 2011)

righto, so the plants have been in for about 24 hours now, how regular do i need to do my water changes and what chemistry should I be testing for?


----------



## dazza (1 Nov 2011)

New pic





Just finished my 2nd 50% water change, this time using dechlorinated tap water, beforehand I had just used plain old tap water.
Anyone know if I'm doing it right, should I be doing any tests?


----------



## spyder (1 Nov 2011)

Looking nice and green.

Forget the tests and relax. Keep that drop checker lime green at lights on, (you are injecting right?) dose your ferts and your weekly 50% water changes.

How many hours are you running the lights for?


----------



## dazza (1 Nov 2011)

Not dosing anything just yet, but my Co2 setup should be delivered any day now.

Whats fert should I be dosing and which would you recommend?

Lights come on at 11:00 and go off at 22:00, Co2 will run at the same time.

Cheers for the help bud, its a whole new world for me


----------



## spyder (1 Nov 2011)

Sooner the better with the Co2. Using both lights would be considered fairly high light which would up co2 demands. A shorter photoperiod is usually used at startup. Everything looks good right now though but high light + low co2 = problems sooner or later. Looking back at your pic your HC looks a little off colour. Liquid carbon could help until your gas is up and running.

I joined the EI brigade, simply for the savings.


----------



## dazza (2 Nov 2011)

Cheers Spyder,

On your recommendation I've orderd the El ferts a 4 pack of 250ml bottles of profito, fosfo, nitro and ferro.

Looks like my Co2 kit has been delayed by a day but should come either tomorrow or friday, so I'll turn off one of my lamps until then.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Nov 2011)

looks nice Dazza! Well done mate!


----------



## foxfish (2 Nov 2011)

11 hours of light is much more that the plants need, try with 6 to start & up to 8 over a few months.
looks nice though


----------



## dazza (2 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement and advice chaps  

Lighting adjusted acordingly


----------



## dazza (4 Nov 2011)

Its been a good day t'day, my Co2 kit and ferts have arrived  

I've got it all set up now and have the solenoid synced with the sights, coming on at 3pm and going off at 9pm
Co2 is adjusted at 1bar at the cylinder and seems to be coming through at a steady 1 bubble every 6 seconds.
The bubbles are being nicely distributed by the flow too.


----------



## dazza (4 Nov 2011)

photo update


----------



## spyder (4 Nov 2011)

It's painful to look at these nice nano's when your on the slow tech road. Looking great, nice sense of depth and very green. Trimming time soon.


----------



## dazza (9 Nov 2011)

Thanks matey, yup almost ready for a trim, plants are looking much more spritely now I've got the co2 running.

i'm starting to get a bit of algae on the wood and rock, non on the glass. Time for a snail or two?

Also another newbie question.  With the drop checker the solution has turned blue, so I upped the co2, do I need to change the solution for it to check again or will it turn green when its ready?


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2011)

Hi mate, tanks looking great. Will look awesome when it fills in nicely. 
Regarding your drop checker solution, you don't need to change the solution again so soon, just ensure third a nice green/lime green at lights on. Most of us have co2 come on one hour to two hours prior to lights on. If this isn't giving you light green then each day adjust your needle valve a touch. If there's no fish then you can up it much quicker but remember the solution has a 2 to 3 hour delay. Are you using a 4dkh and Bromo mix


----------



## dazza (10 Nov 2011)

Thanks Alastair, yup im using the AE 4dkh bromo mix.
At present the Co2 switches on at the same time as the lights so i'll adjust the timer to come on 2 hours earlier.
The drop checker is more a teal/blue colour so I'll up the Co2 a bit too. there's no fish as the tanks only a couple of weeks old.

I'm also getting a lot of surface film, is this just to do with the new algae i'm getting? What can I do about them?


----------



## Alastair (10 Nov 2011)

Yeah 2 hours earlier is good, you may not need to up the rate of co2 if it's coming on a few hours earlier. Just see what works best. 
Surface film can be caused by a few things. Mine was caused by incorrect co2 causing my plants to become sick and cause this film. Once sorted it cleared. The only other time I had it was when I rescaped.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Nov 2011)

Looking great, nice greens and clean. You are on the right track   
Beautiful...


----------



## dazza (10 Nov 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Yeah 2 hours earlier is good, you may not need to up the rate of co2 if it's coming on a few hours earlier. Just see what works best.
> Surface film can be caused by a few things. Mine was caused by incorrect co2 causing my plants to become sick and cause this film. Once sorted it cleared. The only other time I had it was when I rescaped.




Could be because the tank is new and with fiddling with the co2 then, I'll wait it out  

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## dazza (13 Nov 2011)

Growth update





I'm now getting quite a lot of algae growth pretty much everywhere and some surface film on the water, not sure if the two are connected?
The Co2  is all set up with the drop checker being a deep green turquoise colour, so not sure if the Co2 has been set up optimally but I am definitely seeing an increase in growth since I put it together.

Any tips on how to deal with the algae? I'm doing a 50% water change weekly.


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Nov 2011)

I would knock the lighting down - I have the same tank as you and running one light and find that it's more than adequate and everything is growing just fine.

You could always ramp up the lighting in a few months when it's all a bit more established.


----------



## dazza (14 Nov 2011)

Thanks Gary, I've removed one of the lamps to see if that helps.

Time to add a snail or two to remove the algae?


----------



## hinch (14 Nov 2011)

turn the co2 up a little or add some liquid carbon that'll nuke the algae out pretty quick


----------



## dazza (17 Nov 2011)

Bought some liquid carbon today and upped the co2 slightly.

Think 2ml of carbon daily would sort it out?


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Nov 2011)

dazza said:
			
		

> Bought some liquid carbon today and upped the co2 slightly.
> 
> Think 2ml of carbon daily would sort it out?



I would put the lighting on to 7hrs then spot dose your liquid carbon with a syringe, start with the worst area and target the same part for 3 days or so, then move to somewhere else... when you do dose, turn your filter off for 5 minutes so the carbon does not get pushed off straight away.


----------



## dazza (18 Nov 2011)

Great advice, thanks chaps


----------



## dazza (29 Nov 2011)

Co2 ran out today. 500g canister used up in about 2 months, sounds about right or do you think I have a leak somewhere?

In other news I had my first trimming session the other day and have been removing some of the algae by hand and dosing carbon and ferts. Surface scum has disappeared completely and no new algae has appeared, although I've some discolouration on various leaves. i hope that with the pruning and a regular dosing regime that it'll start looking better soon.

New pic  will be posted shortly


----------



## dazza (29 Nov 2011)




----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Nov 2011)

It's looking better mate, a yellow leaf is normally a sign of lack of nutrients - are you dosing anything else apart from the liquid carbon? If not add some TPN+


----------



## dazza (30 Nov 2011)

Thanks G, there are a few yellow leaves in there.  
Yup I dose Easylife NO3, PO4, Fe and the Profito fert which has potassium/manganese etc.

I use 3ml of each once a week after my 50% water change, is that okay?


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Nov 2011)

That maybe a little on the low side - I have the same tank and I dose 1.5ml of TPN+ every day... never had any algea or plants yellow-ish. I might be worth uping the dose a bit more.


----------



## dazza (2 Dec 2011)

Will do.

Fab advise as always, cheers G.


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Dec 2011)

No worries mate, up the dose and give it a week or two and I'm sure you will see an improvement


----------



## dazza (29 Dec 2011)

Well it was officially 3 months since I got the tank wet this week and although I've been seeing good growth I've been struggling with one major headache...yup algae.

I've been regularly dosing fert's and carbon as well as my 50% weekly water change, and the algae just doesn't seem to be improving, if anything its getting worse  


These are photos after I've done a water change and have removed much of the algae by hand:















I'm not getting despondent though I shall keep soldiering on despite visitors to the flat asking why I have a black lagoon on the shelf and where's the creature gone?

I need help peeps


----------



## justjason88 (30 Dec 2011)

Your algae is very similar to the type i get, i've had mine for about 2 months roughly and get brown patches of algae on the glass and i have noticed some brown bits on some plants but i haven't got anywhere near as much as you. I also dose aqua CO2 and ferts daily so not sure why i've still got it, i just presumed it was new tank syndrome. Hopefully someone can help you out more than i can. I have got this site bookmarked though which may help:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

More co2 needed?


----------



## dazza (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the link matey, yup looks like diatoms and brown algae to me but I'm surprised the tank isn't maturing yet after 3 months.

Are my water changes too big at nearly 50% weekly, so im exporting too many nutrients and not allowing the filter to mature?

I think CO2 should be the first thing I change to see if it has an effect though, I'll turn it up a notch.

Any other advice guys?


----------



## toaster (30 Dec 2011)

What are your nitrate levels like? Algae loves nitrates, I would test your tanks nitrate levels if you haven't done so and also test your water supply nitrate levels, this could be a problem. If your nitrate level is high, twice weekly water changes till its reduced.

Your plants might still be adjusting to the new environment though and haven't took off yet. I remember my DHG when that got attacked by hair algae then more and more runners came and eventually it fought back. And I was only dosing Liquid carbo.


----------



## dazza (20 Jan 2012)

Well I've finally got round to posting on the forum again and so here are my results from my last test yesterday.

Tank water:
Nitrate NO3 = 0
Nirtrite NO2 = 0
Phospahate PO4 = 0.015
Ammonia NH4 = 0

Tap water:
Nitrate NO3 = 0.1

So I seem to have very low nitrates in the tank and what little is making its way from the tap seems to be processing well and the tank on paper at lease appears to be cycled.

Plants are still growing well enough but any ideas to what's causing the algae?


----------



## JamieH (26 Jan 2012)

What is in your external filter? Are you using any carbon or chemical media...?


----------



## dazza (26 Jan 2012)

Hi Jamie,

I've just got some filter floss/pads and Fluval biomax filter media.  I just spot dose liquid carbon directly at the areas where the algae is worst with a big pipette, a couple times a week along with the ferts.


----------



## dazza (31 Mar 2012)

Time for an update as it's been a while.

My algae issues have subsided massively in the last month or two since I removed most of the moss and a few tall plants from the rear, and the tank is looking halfway pretty again.

What algae that is left is mostly just detritus on the leaves and I think a clean up crew would manage it nicely, so on the way home from work I spontaneously decided to stop by the LFS just as they were about to lock the door. 

Luckily they decided that they did want my money and happily sold me 4 amano shrimps (including one huge one) and being ever the impulse buyer I decided to get 6 tetra neons as they were on display in the same tank.

Here's some snaps


----------



## Ady34 (20 Apr 2012)

Hi Dazza,
any more progress reports? Are you still winning the algae battle? 
Im thinking of getting one of these set ups and coincidentally was going to put my spare fluval 205 on it. Love the glass lily pipe and outlet and would be interested to know how you fitted them up to your 205. Think you said they are 13mm glassware, but piping for 205 is 22mm? Also what c02 kit did you upgrade too and does the background remove easily? Sorry for all the questions, but this is pretty much exactly the same spec set up as i was going to attempt. Only thing i was considering was the single light unit and maybe dosing liquid carbon as opposed to pressurised c02.
Anyway, the scape looks great and i hope its still going well.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Dazza,
> any more progress reports? Are you still winning the algae battle?
> Im thinking of getting one of these set ups and coincidentally was going to put my spare fluval 205 on it. Love the glass lily pipe and outlet and would be interested to know how you fitted them up to your 205. Think you said they are 13mm glassware, but piping for 205 is 22mm? Also what c02 kit did you upgrade too and does the background remove easily? Sorry for all the questions, but this is pretty much exactly the same spec set up as i was going to attempt. Only thing i was considering was the single light unit and maybe dosing liquid carbon as opposed to pressurised c02.
> Anyway, the scape looks great and i hope its still going well.
> ...




Hey Ady, 

I know you weren't speaking to me  but I thought I would give you an answer for one,
the background comes off very easily.. so easily infact, I came home to find it had flew up in my tank (as polystyrene floats ha) and knocked the glass top nearly off.

so yeah, Fairly easy. I didnt even need to touch it. BOOM


----------



## Ady34 (21 Apr 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Hey Ady,
> 
> I know you weren't speaking to me  but I thought I would give you an answer for one,
> the background comes off very easily.. so easily infact, I came home to find it had flew up in my tank (as polystyrene floats ha) and knocked the glass top nearly off.
> ...



  Cheers   
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)




----------

